
Cancer is solved: by PD-1/PDL-1 inhibitors - northfoxz2015
https://www.cancernetwork.com/news/hyperprogression-nsclc-patients-pd-1pd-l1-inhibitors
======
nanofortnight
Improper title.

1\. This is specifically about non-SCLC.

2\. This article is entirely about a _downside_ to receiving PD-1/PDL-1
inhibitor biologics as immunotherapy; that approximately a third of patients
develop HPD and should be switched to salvage chemotherapy as soon as this is
noted.

